# 16K Stills/Video Camera Camera Leak



## HarryFilm (Jan 25, 2021)

January 25, 2021

This image is a leak for a GLOBAL SHUTTER MEDIUM FORMAT SENSOR combined video/stills camera that records DCI 16k video at up to 120 fps 2:1 RAW and 178.98 megapixels via 3:2 aspect ratio stills at 60 fps burst rate full 16-bit RAW with 3D-XYZ Depth Map and other metadata!

These are the ACTUAL current camera specifications as of January 2021 based upon an actual working PRODUCTION MODEL (i.e. is NOT just a prototype!)

BIG COMBINED STILLS/VIDEO CAMERA REVEAL:

Wireless Real-time Live View Image Adjustment
and Camera Control via Phone or Tablet:

Medium Format Sensor 56mm by 38mm
3:2 aspect ratio with 16,384 by 10,924 active pixels
at 3.4 microns per photosite

Recording up to DCI 16K Video and
Stills Image Capture at 178,979,816 pixels
or 178.98 Megapixels

Uses a GLOBAL SHUTTER SENSOR!

Recording Video and Stills at:

up to 4:4:4:4 Full RAW and Interframe/Intraframe
compressed video and still image file formats

at up to 16 bits per channel
(64-bit RGBA/YCbCrA/YCCA colour!)
Has Infrared 3D Depth/Distance map
used for 3D object and environment scanner.

Has all Lens Metadata saved as separate
channel into all video and stills files
AND 3D-XYZ GPS + Camera Orientation, all
current Lens Data and Timecode/Date/Clock Time
saved FOR EVERY SINGLE FRAME!

All Video and Stills are ENCRYPTED on
save and export/external output for
best data security! (Triple-AES 768-bit)
File Password Set/Open is via camera, external app,
phone, smartcard or combination of all four !!!

Two HDMI and TWO DisplayPort outputs are
fully CLEAN at up to DCI 8K 60 fps. Uses latest
versions of HDMI 2.1/DisplayPort 2.0 specs to
support 8K 60 fps+!

4-channel 192 KHz, 24-bit Audio PCM
and Compressed MP3 audio recording.

Uses Best quality 32-bit ADC/DAC for
super-high quality video AND audio input/output
and 32-bit DSP throughout the recording/playback chain !

Uses latest TWO large format USB-4 ports
at latest specifications for Ethernet-over-USB
connections for up to DCI 8K 60 fps RAW and
compressed 120 fps!

Has ONE RJ-45 Gigabit Ethernet
connector. Wireless is 802.11 x/x/x at latest standards.
one mic jack for input, one head phone output.

Has detachable audio input block with 4-port XLR inputs
an extra 1/8 inch mic input an extra 1/8 inch headphone output!

Has large Flip-Out rotatable OLED DCI 4K screen
(120 fps at 4096x2160 pixels) and large detachachable
120 fps OLED viewfinder.

Supports Anton-Bauer V-lock Li-Ion Battery system.

Internal Thermal Fluid Liquid Cooling System and
Built-in Heat Sink for 24/7/365 continuous daily
operation with NO overheating!

Has TWO custom fibre optic connectors for
16K 120 fps Full RAW RGBA/YCBCrA/YCCA
video and Stills live export at 200 Gbits/per
Secon using latest 400 Gbits Ethernet 802.3cm (100 metres fibre)
and 802.3cn (40 km single mode fibre) standards

Stills Burst Rate and Video Capture Frame Rates:
DCI 16K = 120 fps using 2:1 RAW or 60 fps Full 4:4:4:4 RAW
DCI 8K = 960 fps using 2:1 RAW
DCI 4K = 3840 fps using 2:1 RAW
DCI 2K = 15,360 fps using 2:1 RAW
DCI 1K = 61,440 fps using 2:1 RAW

and

has AVC/MP4/H.264/H.265 compressed
interframe AND intraframe video recording.
Has RAW, HEIF, PNG, BMP, TIFF and JPEG for Stills!

via Removable RAID cartridges using 4-TB Enterprise-class
SSD drives changeable and upgradable by end-user.
Raid Cartriges can be plugged directly into laptops/desktop
via USB-3/4 connections for immediate use and/or transfer.
Has two CF-express slots for 8K/4K/2K proxy video and stills!

(I understand this camera has HUUUUUGE RAM buffers to support
the 200 GBits/sec compression and data transfer rates required for
FULL RAW output to a RAID-based SSD setup!)

Price has been CONFIRMED to be $7999 USD

No information on lenses other than Cinema-quality 35mm, a 50mm, an 85mm, a 135mm, prime and a 70-to-200mm zoom and a 100mm to 650mm zoom and a 2X extender are being introduced at the same time as the camera.

8mm fisheye, 10mm, 12mm, 14mm, 16mm and 24mm wide primes and a set of 200mm, 300mm, 400mm, 600mm, 800mm and a specialty 1200mm telephotos will come later along with some Tilts Shifts. No specific timeline was outlined on the wide primes, big telephotos or tilt-shifts.

The app noted within the screen capture below is from Summer 2019 and has been updated to reflect both the VIDEO AND STILLS capabilities of the camera itself.

Playback, File handing and Import/Export Plug-ins for General Purpose Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) filters/drivers, Blackmagic Resolve, Adobe Suite, Apple Final Cut Pro and Other video and stills editing programs are to be introduced at same time as camera.

Looks pretty SWEET TO ME!

V

P.S. Am VERY CURIOUS to see how this compares to upcoming Sony and Fuji product reveals coming during the week of Jan 25, 2021 !!!

P.S.2. A second set of documents is to be released sometime soon after Jan 27, 2021 showing actual technical documentation for this product. I will update and post to this forum as soon as I get those docs!


v


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 25, 2021)

A New Fractal Compression Algorithm is being introduced within the camera that will offer significantly longer record times at 4:4:4:4 16-bits per RGBA/YCbCrA/YCCA channel native recording using user-selectable intraframe AND interframe compression at up to 120 fps DCI 16k using bits rates up to 400 Gigabits per Second depending upon any embedded extended metadata. It is DESIGNED to support the saving of user-data/date/time/GPS/3D-XYZ orientation/SMPTE timecode/linear frame number stamps for EVERY FRAME and 3D-XYZ LIDAR, Millimetre-wave RADAR, Radio Frequency and Infrared-created depth maps on EVERY FRAME for 360-degree Surround-View and Volumetric-VR applications.

To support all this data which ends up being around 50 GIGABYTES PER SECOND WORTH of uncompressed or compressed video, audio and metadata (aka up to 400 Gigabits per second), a new set of GPU-accelerated processing software is also being introduced which can harness one, two, four or up to TENS OF THOUSANDS of networked GPU cards to process video and metadata IN REAL-TIME within your normal every day Adobe Suite, Resolve, Final Cut and Windows WPF driver-based timeline-based editing systems and transcoders. It stripes/interleaves the data across multiple nodes to match your overall network and client machine bandwidth so that 10 Gigabits per second (1.25 Gigabytes per second) networks can now play/jog/shuttle DCI 8K video in real-time and Gigabit Ethernet (128 megabytes per second) can do at DCI 4K 60 fps resolutions in real-time. 100 Gigabit Ethernet (12.5 Gigabytes Per Second) can now do compressed DCI 16K video in real time at 60 fps.

P.S. PCI Express 6.0 Initial Specification Network Cards and PCI Express 6.0 Initial Specification Motherboards are available for 128 Gigabytes Per Second (One Terabit Ethernet) data transfer rates supported by the new camera to be introduced 4th Quarter 2021 or 1st Quarter 2022.

V


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 25, 2021)

Been smoking it lately?


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks, Harry. 

I have some good news: I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico.


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 25, 2021)

R1-7D said:


> Thanks, Harry.
> 
> I have some good news: I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico.



---

It's GECKO !!! Not Geico!


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 25, 2021)

BeenThere said:


> Been smoking it lately?



--

Nah! I'm just insane ALL-Naturally !!!

--

But I do say the release of the camera patent docs later this week/early next week should convince y'all enough!

And that fancy 148,000 lbs aerospace-planform we have sitting in the hangar at YVR being shown hovering silently in English Bay (Vancouver, BC, Canada) on CBC/MSNBC/CNN/BBC News will probably/likely convince you of our technological stature.

And EVA, our rather human-looking droid-bot, that is a HECK of a lot more flexible, smooth, fluid and human-like in movement than Boston Dynamics Atlas will ALSO probably convince the rest of the world of what a Billion+ dollars of RnD money can do over ten years! It REALLY HELPS to use electro-kinetic wire musculature rather than electric motors and hydraulics to make EVA so much more human looking and moving! The T3: Terminatrix was our inspiration for EVA!

Oh yeah! The 575 TeraFLOP Combined 128-bits wide CPU/GPU/DSP GaAs super-RISC-chip AND the 128-bits Wide 2 THZ GaAs Opto-Electronic 19.2 PetaFLOP Floating Point/Fixed Point/Integer Array Processor is also coming out.

Get ready for the product intros -- They are DOOZIES !!!!!

P.S. I personally designed and coded the ENTIRE 16K Fractal CODEC and ALL OF EVA's vision recognition system!

V


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 26, 2021)

BeenThere said:


> Been smoking it lately?



My bet is on a mix of Troll's Delight and Munchhausen.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 26, 2021)

Strange coincidence, DJT retires, and Harry reappears...


----------



## Joules (Jan 26, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Strange coincidence, DJT retires, and Harry reappears...


That's just unfair to Harry


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 26, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Strange coincidence, DJT retires, and Harry reappears...



---

Sorry, but WHO is DJT again?

I'm in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada and do custom work for a large and rich under-the-radar aerospace firm so I doubt DJT has access to all the camera and computing gear and aerospace technology I get to play with. This is WHY some of my comments seem a tad grandiose to you. I get access to gear and systems that not even NASA, the NSA or DARPA has!

THE ONLY COMPANIES that come even CLOSE to the systems and gear we have are Lockheed Martin, Northrup and IBM -- That is it! Those are the ONLY firms in the world that can compete on a technological level with our in-house-built camera, computing and aerospace gear and systems!

And YES LMCO/Northrup! We BLOW AWAY that pumpkin seed and SSTO delta planform you have.

AND YES DREAMLAND/UTAH/ARIZONA/NEW YORK! That Locust/Astra or whatever you call it? We best that too!

Our higher-end versions are much larger, much safer and much less disruptive to the local environment and personnel!

AND we are accepted and WELCOME into the local D-Sphere spaces while YOU are not!

V

P.S. YES I understand the DJT (aka Donald J. Trump) reference was made in jest!

...BUT....

I choose NOT to acknowledge that horror show of a failed travesty of a business person who went Bankrupt X-number of times! I thought failure was supposed to be a GOOD TEACHER!!!! Doing the same thing over and over again but expecting a different financial result has GOT to be the De Facto Definition of Insanity! And then he tried to run an ENTIRE COUNTRY? You get what you pay for!

v


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 26, 2021)

Anyways, Sony's A-1 is a GOOD START BUT the Canon R5 still has proper DCI 8K 8192 x 4320 pixels at 1.89:1 Hollywood Cinema-friendly aspect ratio while the Sony A-1 is UHDTV 7680 by 4320 pxiels at 16:9 aspect ratio only. That's a BIG BUMMER for video recording to Hollywood, Netflix, Amazon, Apple Play distribution, etc.

Soooo, for now the Canon R5 is STILL the better camera for you broadcast video people. I should note though, we just put through a purchase order this morning for a few Sony A-1's to our Sony Corporate rep so we can evaluate directly against the Canon R5 and Blackmagic Ursa 12K cameras and against our OWN in-house built cameras.

Later this week, Fuji is coming out with their NEW medium format hybrid camera so I will have a look-see at what that entails once we get some units into our hands.

After those introductions, we'll probably do an initial product reveal on the large format 16K cameras. That one's a doozie because of NEW sensor technology we will be OPEN SOURCING FOR FREE during the reveal.

Our DCI 16K resolution 64-bit colour RGB micro-laser displays will be revealed soon afterwards and then the GaAs 60 GHz 128-bit wide Super-CPU/GPU/DSP RISC chips (575 TeraFLOPS -- 128-bits) and the GaAs 2 THz Super-array processors (19.2 PetaFLOPS -- 128-bits) after that!

The aerospace planform reveal needs specific issues to be attended to first before we do a public reveal but we'll do that on a nice sunny day over English Bay in Vancouver soon enough. Good thing the USA cancelled the Keystone XL pipeline cuz our power production unit on the aerospace planform just OBSOLETED ALL OF THAT COMPLETELY! It's a pity the BC Site-C dam is still going ahead as we just obsoleted THAT TOO!

V


----------



## tolusina (Jan 27, 2021)

Sounds suspiciously like the new Sigma shceduled to be formally announced the day after March.


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 27, 2021)

tolusina said:


> Sounds suspiciously like the new Sigma shceduled to be formally announced the day after March.



--

Forget about SIGMA! 

Wait until you see what Apple is doing that fancy IP-68 ruggedized 50.3 megapixel still/DCI 8K video 4:3 aspect ratio MF camera they are using as a fancy 3D object capture/scanning system for their upcoming line of plastic resin 3D printers and a series of laser-sintering powdered metal deposition 3D printers. That camera is PERFECT for high-end Cinema production but can also be used for CAD/CAM/FEA engineering and prosumer uses too!!!

2021 is gonna be a doozie of a year for new product announcements! 

AND..... You Heard It Here FIRST !!!!!!!

V


----------



## HarryFilm (Feb 1, 2021)

It's February 1st, 2021 and right now we are in the midst of some preparing the 16k camera design documents before we release publicly for FREE AND OPEN SOURCE USE under the GPL-3 licence terms for BOTH hardware and software.

We should be done sometime between Wednesday to Friday this week. Then we will release the docs for your heart's delight and public review and free and open source use!

These docs specifically outline the camera body and sensor-portion which MANY will be eagerly awaiting for use by Canon, Sony, Red, Fuji, Arri, Apple, Microsoft, Go-Pro, etc etc.

So to THESE above companies (and ALL OTHER COMPANIES, manufacturers, users and end-users!), go ahead and use the outlined technology! Just remember to make sure you release and outline all bugs and fixes PUBLICLY as per the licence terms.

The software and hardware systems disclosed are considered PUBLICLY DISCLOSED PRIOR ART and fully OPEN SOURCE and FREE FOR USE under GPL-3 and therefore CANNOT BE PATENTED !!!!

BOTH the Software Portion AND the Hardware Portion ARE open source and FREE under the terms of the 
*GNU General Public License version 3 *

specially under ALL the terms outlined at the website:

*





GNU General Public License version 3 | Open Source Initiative







opensource.org




*

V


----------



## HarryFilm (Feb 3, 2021)

It's Wednesday, Feb 3, 2021 --- We are about 50% the way through prepping the 16k Camera documents for public release. 

The delay mostly has to do with making it TRULY open source and PRIOR ART to ensure patents CANNOT be employed for this technology. We are right now, based upon our typing and re-drawing speed calculations, looking at a MINIMUM of Friday and probably/likely be into the weekend or Monday/Tuesday before final open source document release under GPL-3 licence terms. Unfortunately, I have limited personnel contributing to this disclosure project due to current corporate priorities.

keep looking here for updates.

v


----------



## HarryFilm (Feb 9, 2021)

For some reason in Western Canada, people had a hard time accessing CanonRumors.com --- Server timed out error messages popped up on website access! I hope that is a mere cooincidence!

Anyways, we are almost ready to disclose a few things on the 16K camera AND for that little SPOOK STUNT, I will be disclosing ....Just a little bit MORE............

Just a little bit more of some document formatting and spelling mistake/grammar issues to fix and away we go!

C U in a bit!

V


----------



## HarryFilm (Feb 12, 2021)

Documents Creation is now Completed! 

Now going through a corporate review to see if we forgot anything and then we release our 16K camera design documents as FREE AND OPEN SOURCE under GPL-3 licence terms for software AND hardware!

Will update with an actual release as soon as this is review done which is anywhere from 1 day to 4 days depending upon the schedule of the higher ups! That's outa my control though!

V


----------



## zim (Feb 12, 2021)

Hears hoping the higher-ups don't pull the plug at the last minute eh Harry!


----------



## HarryFilm (Feb 17, 2021)

zim said:


> Hears hoping the higher-ups don't pull the plug at the last minute eh Harry!



Nope! The higher ups are all in (but just a tad slow!) for this 16K camera design disclosure being released as open source.

I'm hoping to release the docs within the next 72 hours. We just needed to complete some final corrections and due diligence to ensure a PRIOR ART designation can be fulfilled to prevent external party and/or 3rd party patenting when released as FREE AND OPEN SOURCE sets of items and designs under the GPL-3 Licence terms for both software AND hardware.

GET READY TO RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMBLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is a dooooooozy! 

V


----------

